# Mit Javascript gleichzeitig in 2 Frames Seiten öffnen



## jdlbgwd (13. Jan 2011)

Ich habe mal vor einigen Jahren einen Script geschrieben, der bei einem Klick in 2 Framebereichen Seiten geöffnent hat. Dieser Script funktioniert jetzt nicht mehr.

Wer kann mir da helfen ? Ich muss mit einem Klick im Frame Navigation und im Hauptbereich eine neue Seite laden können.

Der alte Script ging so:

```
function ZweiFrames(URL1,F1,URL2,F2)
{
  parent.frames[F1].location.href=URL1;
  parent.frames[F2].location.href=URL2;
}
```

und der Klick lautete:


```
<a href="javascript:ZweiFrames('menue01.htm',1,'impressum.htm',2)">Weiter</a>
```

Vielen Dank
Jörg


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jan 2011)

wenn du dich heute schon komplett neuanmeldest, dann wäre ein JavaScript-Forum geeigneter als ein Java-Forum,
aber vielleicht weiß hier auch jemand was


----------



## Gast2 (13. Jan 2011)

Moin,

Du musst dem Browser schon sagen dsa er javaScript verwenden soll mit [c]href[/c] sagst Du ihm nur er soll einen Webseite aufrufen .. .das ganze müsste mit onclick (oder ähnlichem) klappen


```
<a onClick="ZweiFrames('menue01.htm',1,'impressum.htm',2)">Weiter</a>
```

hand, mogel


----------

